
Russia and Venezuela’s Plan to Sidestep Sanctions: Virtual Currencies - bartart
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/03/technology/russia-venezuela-virtual-currencies.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
v1c
First Russia tries to ban Bitcoin now they make their own. If you can't beat
'em, join 'em I guess.

